# First pic of me...



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

ME ....







Looks like im a little bit mad, but im not


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Misterask said:


> ME ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pro hairstyle.


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

I know you want it !







iv spent hours 2 make it look this gooood


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Misterask said:


> I know you want it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...2 hours..2 mins and I'm done XD


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

I was being ironical


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Misterask said:


> I was being ironical










so you meant 2 years


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Xerei said:


> so you meant 2 years


exactly !!!


----------

